# 600 Is not firing



## badforeman475 (May 9, 2009)

The bike just stopped firing so I got a used cdi and put it on and it fired up and did fine for three days then it stopped again. So I tested the Pulse Secondary Coil resistance and the pulse coil omh at 3.17 and I was told a good coil omh at 459-561 so I know its bad and the secondary omh at 297 and a good one of those run at 270-330 ohms. So I know it is good on that. So I ordered a pick up coil from RMstator.com and its a 500 omh coil I put it on and its still not firing. On the package it says to bind the red and white wires to the ones on the bike and if no spark switch the wires at the plug. So what wires I need to swap the red and white on the stator side or the red and white on the other side of the plug? Cause I just tied the red and white wire togather and when I still was not getting spark I just flipped the two on the stator side and still nothing. Sorry for a long post can anyone help me out Im about to going of my mine with this bike.


----------

